# Campagnolo 11sp for cyclocross



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

What are people's experiences with Campagnolo for cyclocross? Anyone tried 11sp yet?

I imagine 11sp would be a no-no with less mud clearance in the cassette. I live in a pretty dry place though. 
+ prices are pretty close for 10sp / 11sp 
+ swap cassettes with my 11sp road bike
+ I run a single ring up front and could have one more gear in back
+ I love the new lever shape and really like the thumb shifters for cross


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*clearance...*

There's not much difference in clearance. In fact, the clearance between Campy 11 and Shimano 10 is the same. 

Campy 10 has a little more clearance, only because they reduced the chain width to 5.9mm, like Shimano and the cog spacing is 4.15mm instead of 3.95mm.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

In that case I am really leaning towards 11sp. Esp with the single ring.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

nrspeed said:


> What are people's experiences with Campagnolo for cyclocross? Anyone tried 11sp yet?



I use 10-sp Veloce on my cross bike. Mud clearance is not a problem there.
Just remember to stock up on extra ferrules and cable housing before you
start your build. 

The new Campag housing is actually really nice, but it uses the new smaller
ferrules. In building the cross bike, I ended up having to use the larger 
"regular" ferrules to cap several housing segments but I haven't noticed
any problems 4 months later.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

10 speed Chorus works fine for me. I'm no longer using UT cranks, as the bearings died. Keep an eye on jockey wheels, mine rust tight from time to time.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm about 90% sure I'm going with Chorus 11 for my CX bikes this year. The 12-27 cassette with a 39T single ring will work great.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I keep waffling myself. The spacers in an 11sp cassette are only .15mm smaller than shimano 10 speed, which is well accepted in cross racing. 

Maybe Athena 11sp is worth the wait if its in time for cross season.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Corndog said:


> I'm about 90% sure I'm going with Chorus 11 for my CX bikes this year. The 12-27 cassette with a 39T single ring will work great.


What ring / cranks / BB system are you thinking about using?

I thought about doing something similar with my cross bike, but ended up going 50/36 using FSA so that the cross bike can double as a road bike for either pave riding or poor weather / slush rides.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a lot of 10 speed UT cranksets. Last season I had one setup as a single 39T with the stock Campy inner ring. The other was a 46/39. That will stay the same this year. I like having one bike with a double for riding farm/gravel roads around here. That is my "b" bike for racing. The A bike has the single ring. (I also have a TA 42T ring that I use one the single setup sometimes. 

I use TA 46T rings and the Campy bolt pattern chain guard from CX World.


----------



## lithuania (Dec 22, 2007)

so who ended up running 11 speed for cx? What did you guys do for rings? I just got an 11 speed group and im really nervous about trying to find appropriate 11 speed rings.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Campy is making a cross specific crankset with some well sealed bearings and 36/46 rings. I was thinking about one for my commuter.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I am going 11 sp next year too.
(A) bike will be geared 39/46 Chorus.
(B) bike will be set up single speed so I can do multiple races next year.

Will use single speed as a pit bike.


----------



## lithuania (Dec 22, 2007)

where are you getting the 46t ring?


----------

